# 7.1 panning transform ->



## Kenneth R. (Oct 20, 2010)

Okay, this may be an odd question. I just want to get some feedback if I'm on the right track.

Assume I have a source material mixed in the ITU 7.1 standard (30 degree separation from Center of FL/FR, 110 for SL/SR, 150 for RL/RR.)

Now, I want the panning to work for a physical installation that is not set up with that standard in mind. Consider a system with 45 degrees separation between all speakers, with the rear center absent. Still 7 main channels arrayed at 45 degree intervals on a fixed radius. The same radius as would be used with the ITU source material.

Not looking for any advice against this placement, it's a requirement of the exercise. 

Am looking to know if this is a good basic model for what has to happen with the source material in DSP:

FrontLeft = 81.25% FL, 18.75% SL of source tracks
FrontRight = 81.25% FR, 18.75% SR of source tracks

SideLeft = 25% FL, 75% SL of source tracks
SideRight = 25% FR, 75% SR of source tracks

RearLeft = 62.5% RL, 37.5% SL of source tracks
RearRight = 62.5% RR, 37.5% SR of source tracks

Center = 100% original center of source track
LFE = 100% original LFE of source track

This should work with the new positions I think...?


----------



## Kenneth R. (Oct 20, 2010)

having set up two systems to test this DAW transform with, and then recreate it in DSP, I can say that for the most part it's a sound theory with a few small caveats.


----------



## Kenneth R. (Oct 20, 2010)

for those interested, that trick is to of course to remember that volume is typically set in dB, logarithmic scale and while the percentages above, linear scale, are correct, they have to be converted before being used, and converted to the right log scale.

I used the gap in azimuth and calculated the percent each virtual speaker is from each actual speaker, weighted.


----------

